# Koi gesucht



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

Hallo

an alle. Bin auch wieder mal hier  
Ich habe bei VOX am Sonntag, in einer Sendung, entweder Tierzeit oder HundKatzeMaus, denn Bericht über Koi gesehen. Leider habe ich ihn nicht ganz gesehen. Somit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Antwort. In der Sendung ein Koi gezeigt der besonders leicht Handzahm wird. Die Färbung war glaube ich Orange mit dunklen Flecken.
Da ich weiß das wir im Forum ja jede Menge Koispezialisten haben  
Danke für eure Mithilfe

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

also, ganz entfernt könnte es ein Cha-goi (chagoi) sein.
Der ist braun... allerdings normalerweise nicht gefleckt...
aber, sie werden sehr schnell zahm, das ist bekannt

schau, das ist meiner:






und es stimmt: er wurde mit abstand am schnellsten handzahm


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

Hallo Doggie

danke schon mal. Es kann sein das er braun war. Habe es nur im Augenwinckel gesehen. Hat er deine anderen auch dazu Animiert aus der Hand zu fressen?

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

ja, das hat er... er ist der gefrässigste von allen, hat im ersten Sommer schon aus der Hnd gefressen. Mittlerweile unterscheidet er nicht mehr zwischen Finger und Futter 

und in seinem Schlepptau sind dann auch die anderen an die Hand gekommen, zuerst der Yamabuki (gelb), dann der Showa (weiss/schwarz/rot)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe dazu noch eine Frage:

Gibt es Chagois nur in braun oder sind auch die mehr oder weniger einfärbig grauen Kois korrekterweise als Chagois bezeichnet.

Ich war bei einem Koihändler, der mir zur Zeit nur 3 graue "chagois" anbieten kann. 2 sind einfärbig grau mit einemganz feinen schwarzen Saum an der Dorsale und Schwanzflosse, einer hat auch ein paar schwarze Abzeichen an der Seite.

Angeblich sind sie aber echt japanische Chagois?!? 

Bzw. wie auch immer diese Kois bezeichnet werden: sind diese auch verhaltenstechnisch ähnlich wie chagois von wegen Verfressenheit und "Führerpersönlichkeit"    für meine absolut nicht handzahme Truppe?


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2005)

hallo

es könnte auch ein ochiba gewesen sein.der ist vom verhalten her mit einem cagoi zu vergleichen.der ist auch schnell zahm frist und wächst gut.
da gibt es farben von orange mit graue flecken bis braun mit grauen flecken.

das ist mein ochiba--noch klein aber er ist immer als erster beim futter und hat keine angst wenn einer am teich steht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2005)

Danke   

Dann wird "sie" vermutlich so ein ochiba sein.

Ich versuche mal ein Bild reinzustellen - der Koi ist ca. 22 cm lang.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

das sieht mir aber wie ein Soragoi aus.

Gruß andy


----------

